# Muzak Channels?



## chris3904 (Dec 19, 2003)

I notice that Muzak is not longer available FTA and is now scrambled using Nagravision. How long ago did that happen? It seems like it has not been like that for too long.


----------



## unclehonkey (Jan 3, 2008)

that was a x-mas present from Dish. A week before x-mas they scrambled all the channels up to 964 and the rest a week later


----------



## stogie5150 (Feb 21, 2006)

Yep, that was sad. Those channels sounded pretty good, too. 

Something else will pop up sooner or later though. 

It usually does on FTA.:lol:


----------



## Spruceman (Nov 21, 2004)

Shame that DiSH wont sell the music channels a la carte. No way do I want to buy their top package just for all their Muzak channels. Muzak and MusicChoice wont sell their channels directly to residential subscribers. DMX Music seems to be the only way a residential subscriber can get announcer-free music for a reasonable price, although a few of the XM Radio channels come close to being so.


----------

